# Old Workbench Restoration - What Do I Have Here?



## RedMac (Aug 20, 2011)

A very good morning to all of you out there in Lumberjockland.

I hope this post finds you well and knee deep in sawdust this fine Wednesday morning.

First a bit of background.

Recently, I have discovered that there is a bonanza of cheap, great quality equipment out there if you know where to look, have a lot of patience and don't mind some windshield time. I have been participating in numerous auctions and have, I think, come across some good finds.

I have a Delta DJ20 in good condition that set me back $200. In addition, I have a small collection of very cheap dust collectors and DeWalt planers that I plan to sell as soon as I can dig out my shop/storage garage. And don't get me started on my Festool collection - suffice it to say that by the time I had sold some of the non-essential pieces, I ended up with a Kapex for a net investment of not much.

My scavenging has probably gone a bit overboard and has become a 2nd hobby. Or, if you will, my woodworking hobby now has a hobby of its own.

Anyway, I bought a really neat looking workbench a few weeks ago from a bankrupt stair making shop that was liquidating. Unfortunately, in this day and age, there are still far too many situations like this.

This particular bench was stuck in the back of a storage area and had some serious miles on her. The biggest issue being a wide seam down the middle of the table. In addition, there were some modifications made that, I think, detracted from the bench but were easy to remove.










I have taken the sucker apart and begun the long process of removing the nails, glue, drill bits and crud layers to get back to the original beauty.










Apparently this is a "Lachapelle" workbench made in Switzerland some time ago, but that doesn't mean anything to me yet.










My next stop is Google, but I would love to hear what you guys know or think about this brand and this particular unit. I will post some additional pictures as a Project as I move forward.

If you have any questions or would like to see anything else, I would be more than happy to oblige.

Thanks, in advance, for looking and I hope everyone has a Jocktacular day. -RM


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That bench will be a real prize. Good on you.
Bill


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

great score…

I've picked up a couple second hand benches as well…. and they usually go pretty cheap as people seem to usually come to these auctions for machines…. and may not see hauling a big bulky bench home as worth their while.

what'd that set you back?


----------



## RedMac (Aug 20, 2011)

Ssnvet,

After "auction fees" and such, I paid about $125.00.

There was only 1 other bidder.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like it'll do you well, lotta work ahead RedMac !


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Enjoy working with it. Keep us posted on the finished outcome.


----------

